

JustHearIt.com - Music from anywhere on the web - kirse
http://www.justhearit.com

======
e1ven
Very interesting. I'm normally not a fan of entirely flash-based websites, but
since they need it here in order to play the music, I can certainly
understand.

I've been using lala.com for streaming music recently- They have a model which
more emulates iTunes on the web, for $1/album.

I'll be interested in learning more about their Membership once it goes live,
which allows you to create a media library- That's what I like about lala.com
currently.

I think their business model could certainly work, but it's going to be a
tough sell- Let's say they charge a $6/month subscription for membership -
Assuming a 1 cent fee per play (per [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/the-
sorry-state-of-musi...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/the-sorry-state-
of-music-startups/)) Unless I listen to over an hour of tracks, every single
day, they're ahead.

If they can target people who only listen once in a while, they might do
well.. The problem is, those people are unlikely to sign up for a web-service
specifically to play music.

I see on the site that they're going to offer Advertising, but the click
through rates have to be pretty abysmal.. If I'm listening to a playlist, I'll
likely not be paying close attention.

This works in traditional radio, but advertisers have been hesitant to pay
high rates without clickthrough online.

I'll love to watch and see how things turn out!

------
kirse
Not my startup, but this site looks pretty slick and wondering if anyone here
is involved with it.

------
sobriquet
How is this different from seeqpod, which filed for chapter last week...

~~~
sobriquet
nevermind. they pay to license the music. Serves me right for commenting
before reading the About page...

------
mr_justin
So it's like grooveshark?

~~~
tl
Well, sort of. The difference is that, at least on my box, Grooveshark
actually works (as in music plays).

------
keltecp11
Where did alllll of these come from in the past couple of months... I love
them all but Grooveshark, Mixturtle, Justhearit, whats going on here?

